# need help with Platy breeding



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

hi im kinda new with fish.

i have a 14 gal tank and i was wondering what a good tempurature is
to breed my platies at?


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Livebearers require no special breeding strategy.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You need to figure out what is going on with your tank and why everything is dying before considering breeding anything. Aside from which a 14g tank, especially with all the fish you already have, is not suitable for breeding anything in.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I raised 17 platys in a 6 gallon tank. Of course I did twice daily vac and gravel changes and when they were about 1 inch I separated them into three tanks. But they are all very healthy


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Livebearers are rabbits of the fish-world.
The only thing you need to breed them are a male and female.
Fry will grow faster in higher temp, and meaty foods.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

darkfalz said:


> I raised 17 platys in a 6 gallon tank. Of course I did twice daily vac and gravel changes and when they were about 1 inch I separated them into three tanks. But they are all very healthy


Yes, but he also has a bunch of other fish in there and its apparently not cycled and they're all dying.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I had a good mature sponge ready to go and a bare bottomed tank for easy cleaning. That's the only way to go


----------

